# Weedeater: How do you keep the line from getting jammed



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi;
I've got an inexpensive Toro electric weed eater which uses a dual string.
The spool has a divider in the middle so two strings can be wound.

The original spool was fine. I never had a problem with the auto-feed.
But after purchasing bulk line and winding myself, I am having problems with the line jamming constantly.

The line I purchased is Arnold Maxi Edge .065". That is the correct size, but I am not sure if the OEM line was multi-edged like this one is.

I watched several YouTube videos on winding the line. Some of these videos are contradictory. One video shows winding the spool in haphazard arrangement of the string, while another shows winding with the turns of string neatly arranged next to each other.
Some videos tell you to wind the string tightly, while others say don't wind it too tight.

I find it impossible to wind the line so that no lines cross each other. First, the slots in the spool's center create a "bump" in the line if you attempt to wind the 2nd layer directly on top of the 1st layer. And no matter how hard I try to keep line from dropping in-between turns of the lower layer, they seem to get stuck in there as the machine is used.

This has been very frustrating, and for what? To save a few dollars (or more) on line? At this point, I'm ready to give up on the bulk line and buy pre-wound spools. I'm not sure how much they cost, and whether I need a specific model spool to fit the Toro machine or what.

I would appreciate any help.

Thanks

FW


----------



## cubangt (Jun 22, 2016)

Not an expert, but i used to have good results with installing neatly next to each other and then working back on next row and so on...and keeping the line snug, not tight, but just enough to keep the string from unwinding on you before reinstalling.. 

Im sure others will chime in, good luck..


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Just change the head. Use one of the ones that you insert a piece about 8 inches long. Instead of winding, it's really easy. Probably $20 for the head. It's worth it just for the stress factor lol. I just put a few extra pieces in my pocket when I trim. Seems like I use a lot less line than I used to with the spool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

In my experience, jammed lines are a result of winding to tight.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

Maybe I should just buy a pre-wound spool and have a good look at how it has been wound (or course by machine).
During a Google search I found references to oiling the line after it has been wound. Spraying with WD40 was one method. Another said he used motor oil.
Problem with that, it's going to leave oil on what is cut.

I am going to try winding as neat as I can, and only tight enough to keep the turns of line neat. If that doesn't work, I will go and buy the pre-wound spools.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I do like Cubangt. 
Not sure if its the best method, but its what I do. 
My trimmer does not "tap", string feeds out (usually, but not always) when you stop and start the motor. If it just will not feed and I have to pull off the string head, it typically looks like the line got pulled too tight during use.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I just finished using my weed eater. At first, the line got jammed, so I unwound and re-wound it, trying to keep it neat and snug (but not tight). That worked for a while, but it got jammed again, so I re-wound a little less snugly. That seemed to work, as it didn't jam anymore, but it will not auto-feed. I think I need to clean out the eyelets in the spool housing. There isn't any debris inside where the spool goes, but the eyelets have some grass on them. I guess that will stop the line from feeding while the head stops spinning.

All in all, I like the tool. It does a good job without overheating. Being electric, that is always a hazard, but so far I have not had that problem with the Toro.
Perhaps the line issue is that I bought the "wrong" type. It is the correct thickness (0.065"), but perhaps the multi-edged line just doesn't work so well in this tool.

I'll see how it goes once I get the whole thing cleaned.


----------



## Ultrarunner2017 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have given up on this. No matter how I wind the line, it gets stuck at some point. I am now certain that my problem is the line I am using. I bought the "Maxi Edge .065" which has multiple edges. While this design may do a better job at cutting, it also allows/causes the line to get stuck. It is simply the way the line sits as it is wound on the spool, or how it ends up after the spool has been spinning for some time. The edges lock together.
So, if I just get a round string I should not have this problem - right?

Considering that ONE SPOOL of double-line (15ft each) for this Toro electric trimmer costs almost as much as 200ft of bulk line, I am willing to give the bulk line one more try - so long as I can be sure the line I buy doesn't have multiple edges.
So I guess I'm going to take a ride over to my local HD and see what I can find.
If anyone is interested in this problem, I will post again once I have tested the new line.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Another thought came to mind. 

When you are tapping to feed line, is the trimmer running full speed? 

Remember the trimmer depends on centrifugal force to help feed the line. If the head is not spinning fast enough, the line will not feed.


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

If post #9 does not help....I like a trimmer that has just one piece, knotted at the base, heavy line. See post #3.


----------



## comfun1 (May 20, 2010)

I find that mine jams most frequently when cutting large woody weeds. If I cut them when small, tender and green I seldom jam.


----------



## MaxNix (Mar 12, 2021)

cubangt said:


> Not an expert, but i used to have good results with installing neatly next to each other and then working back on next row and so on...and keeping the line snug, not tight, but just enough to keep the string from unwinding on you before reinstalling..
> 
> Im sure others will chime in, good luck..


That worked for me but I also found that round string bound more than anything with a geo shape


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Throw away the spool unit and replace it with one of these (watch video) https://www.lowes.com/pd/Shakespear...UnPFplTzdxzErVqEVoMaAj5nEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

This is very similar to an older style Shakespear that I installed 8-9 years ago and that has outlasted at least 2 motor units.

You just buy a big roll of .95 and cut your own.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I fold the new piece of line in half. Then I keep a finger between the two lines while I wind it on both sides of the drum, in coils from side to side. Don’t let it get loose and unwind. I stop, refill and get back to trimming in about 2 minutes, never a tangle.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Ditto colby. I have a very similar head for mine, works great. Never tangles.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Zombie thread .....


----------

